

Facebook Hacker Cup Finals: A Champion is Crowned - atularora
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150106829298920

======
csmajorfive
Unsurprisingly, the guy who consistently dominates TopCoder is the champion.

[http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=10574...](http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=10574855)

~~~
enomar
Interesting he's also a Googler:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/g2y8n/googler_p...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/g2y8n/googler_petr_mitrichev_wins_facebook_hackathon_5/)

